# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  EZ-GO Concept, car and ride-sharing service, Renault S.A., Boulogne-Billancourt, France

## Airicist

Developer - Renault S.A.

life.renault.co.uk/concept-cars/ez-go-concept

----------


## Airicist

EZ-GO | Renault

Published on Mar 6, 2018




> Building the future of urban, shared mobility starts now with Renault's newest concept car: EZ-GO. This electric, connected, shared, driverless robo-vehicle embodies our vision of tomorrow's mobility services for city dwellers who are constantly on the go.

----------


## Airicist

Conférence de presse Renault - Salon de l'automobile de Genève 2018

Streamed live on Mar 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Renault unveils driverless Uber-style transport system

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> Renault has devised a concept for an autonomous, electric vehicle that would provide city dwellers with an alternative to public transport.
> 
> Renault's Ez-Go concept functions as both a car and an Uber-style ride-sharing service.
> 
> Able to accommodate up to six passengers, the vehicle is designed to be used for riding alone, with friends or family, or shared with other ride-hailing users – who would request the vehicle via a smartphone app.
> 
> "The future of mobility is electric, connected and autonomous," Renault said. "People will choose whether they want to drive or be driven, with or without a driver on board."


"Renault unveils driverless Uber-style transport system"

by Natashah Hitti
March 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

EZ-PRO, linking urban mobility with the future city | Renault

Published on Sep 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

First look at EZ-PRO, Renault’s autonomous delivery EV

Published on Sep 19, 2018




> It can serve as office, coffee truck and rolling post office.

----------

